# Θεαματική στροφή στο ξενόγλωσσο βιβλίο



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Για τα ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία και τις μεταφράσεις τους, άρθρο του Μανώλη Πιμπλή στα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:


----------



## Marinos (Oct 8, 2009)

Με πρόλαβες Δόκτωρ, πάνω που σκεφτόμουν πού να ανοίξω το νήμα...


----------

